# Why are Dutch fighters such badass strikers?



## Meshuggeth

The other day I noticed that every Dutch fighter in MMA is a dangerous striker. Holland must have quite a kickboxing tradition. You got Bas, Bonjansky, Yvel, Overeem brothers, Manhoef, Schilt etc


----------



## MLS

> Holland must have quite a kickboxing tradition


That is putting it very lightly. The guys you listed aren't even the best Dutch fighters.

Read this.

http://www.mmaforum.com/k-1-grand-prix-heros-mma/38165-why-dutch-dominate.html


----------



## Suizida

Isn't Antoni HArdonk from Holland?


----------



## capt_america

Suizida said:


> Isn't Antoni HArdonk from Holland?


Yes he is.. he started being a kickboxer..


----------



## MLS

Suizida said:


> Isn't Antoni HArdonk from Holland?


Yes but he isn't that good of a striker.


----------



## Toxic

I think the real question and the one that deserves some scientific studies is why do Brazillians have such good jaws.


----------



## swpthleg

They do mad snorkel work and get hit in the face a lot by various Gracies.


----------



## Suizida

MLS said:


> Yes but he isn't that good of a striker.


His leg kicks are vicous though


----------



## MLS

Not really, they are pretty average coming from his kickboxing background. Watch his fight against Badr Hari to see what happens when he fights a good striker.


----------



## mrmyz

The dutch are good because the combine a lot of elements into their striking and kept what works while weeding out the B.S. They incorporated western boxing with elements of muay Thai but they don't throw their technique like the thais do. they throw their kicks in the manner the japanese do which telegraphs far less and they combine it with drilling combinations and ungodly conditioning.

Dutch Kick boxing now a days is a combination of western boxing, muaythai and kyokoshin karate. When you combine the streghnths of the three its not that hard to understand why these guys are so good.



Toxic said:


> I think the real question and the one that deserves some scientific studies is why do Brazillians have such good jaws.


That has to do with diet. Its the same reason why mexican and cuban boxers are known around the world for rock solid chins. We eat a lot of meat in our diet and most of the meat that is cooked at home is over cooked or tough. Because of that our jaw muscles work more and develop more.

Theres tricks to getting a stronger chin people dont know about. I used to use bazooka bubble gum and ice water. Chew the bazooka bubble gum and while your chewing it drink ice water and he gum becomes real hard so you have to chew and chew and chew. I learned that from an old school boxing coach.


----------



## taiwnezboi

mrmyz said:


> The dutch are good because the combine a lot of elements into their striking and kept what works while weeding out the B.S. They incorporated western boxing with elements of muay Thai but *they don't throw their technique like the thais do. they throw their kicks in the manner the japanese do which telegraphs far less* and they combine it with drilling combinations and ungodly conditioning.
> 
> Dutch Kick boxing now a days is a combination of western boxing, muaythai and kyokoshin karate. When you combine the streghnths of the three its not that hard to understand why these guys are so good.
> 
> 
> 
> That has to do with diet. Its the same reason why mexican and cuban boxers are known around the world for rock solid chins. We eat a lot of meat in our diet and most of the meat that is cooked at home is over cooked or tough. Because of that our jaw muscles work more and develop more.
> 
> Theres tricks to getting a stronger chin people dont know about. I used to use bazooka bubble gum and ice water. Chew the bazooka bubble gum and while your chewing it drink ice water and he gum becomes real hard so you have to chew and chew and chew. I learned that from an old school boxing coach.


Hey man, great post as always and very interesting info about the tough chins.

Could you explain or show pictures / videos of the difference between the way the Thai kick and the Dutch / Japanese style kick?


----------



## mrmyz

dutch/western style
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ABS4eUwhNyA

thai
http://youtube.com/watch?v=u-rCUIXKk2o

japanese
http://youtube.com/watch?v=76MgBFVGjiE

the thais spin around through the technique you really dont see the western guys do that. They hit and recoil or if they miss they just recoil.

thai = power through and if you miss keep going. They also drop the hand of the power leg to help balance and flow the kick through. they use momentum to make it happen. Its easier to learn then the western and japenese version.

japanese = hard to do. YOu have to be able to maintain control through out the technique. You get power from the hips and snap of the leg. You can use your shit or the ball of your foot to hit the strike. they also keep there guard up when they kick

western = a combination of both. They dont spin around and most guys keep there hands up but some times they drop they dont use full him rotation but they use the snap the japanese have to over come that.


----------



## taiwnezboi

Looks like the Dutch style is more of an upward kick without full hip rotation, whereas in the Thai kick you turn your hips over so that your leg is parallel to the ground at the end of the kick and you spin all the way through.


----------

